# Potted Shrub Costume



## STAREMPIREUS (Sep 6, 2010)

*Could this be it?*


----------



## darkpenguincowboy (Sep 28, 2008)

We actually made a version of this costume a little while back for my little bro. It may not be exactly the same as the Spookywoods one, but it is something.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-costume-ideas/86616-spookywoods-ivy-man-man-eating-plant.html

It is the first costume (obviously the second one is just a bit cartoony!)

If you look real hard, there is a werewolf in one of the pictures


----------



## Atelier*Motives (Sep 28, 2009)

Yes this is it!!! Thank you guys!  I'm trying to convince the hubby that this would be a great costume for him this year.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Isnt it also called a Ghillie (sp?) suit? Miltary snipers and hunters wear these, they say the best is when you incorporate actual plants but Im certain for the effect buying garlands from Joanns or Michaels and hotgluing them to a camo suit 9from an army surplus store or ebay) will work too. 

Theres also this costume I originally though of, at least for the planter part. http://www.buycostumes.com/Keep-Off-the-Grass-Adult-Costume/800451/ProductDetail.aspx

http://www.buycostumes.com/Venus-Fly-Trap-Adult-Costume/800453/ProductDetail.aspx


----------



## scarey (Feb 1, 2011)

I keep looking at large pots in the stores and getting in them..lol...cause I want to do that idea sometime in the future =) I saw it done at a haunted house this year and I asked the person in the pot to come home with me for my halloween party cause I thought it was awesome =)


----------



## darkpenguincowboy (Sep 28, 2008)

As far as the "pot" goes, we just used one of those big tubs that are sold at the store for drinks at parties, and sprayed it a terra-cotta color. The plant leaves were from the local dollar store, they sold these long strings of fake ivy, so we were actually able to avoid a huge cost, but you could probably use fewer leaves if you found a heavily patterned fabric or hoodie.


----------

